# Quickie Flush System



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

I am wondering if anyone has done this themselves. I am not a big fan of bringing it to the dealers cause they are saying it will cost me a few hundred dollars to install.

Now I understand with the Outabacks, its a bit harder because of the underside is covered and is filled with foam I believe!???? Or is it only part of the undercarridge is filled with foam(where openings are).

Can anyone confirm or tell me what is under the plastic bottom? Thanks

Kosin Trouble


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

just about all of us have done this mod or had the rv place do it for them.
its not that big a deal to do. after you drop the under belly.
you will see its very easy.
just plan on about 3hrs the first time you try this.

do a search here and you will find lots of post about this.
and go to the gallery for pictures of the same..

campingnut18 action


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

KosinTrouble said:


> I am wondering if anyone has done this themselves. I am not a big fan of bringing it to the dealers cause they are saying it will cost me a few hundred dollars to install.
> 
> Now I understand with the Outabacks, its a bit harder because of the underside is covered and is filled with foam I believe!???? Or is it only part of the undercarridge is filled with foam(where openings are).
> 
> ...


You didn't mention which model of Outback you have. I'm in the middle of installing a Quickie Flush on our 21RS. After attempting to remove the bottom cover, I ended up cutting a door between the 2 tanks to install the QF on the rear side of the black tank. The sides and front of the black tank are blocked by the frame and the front cross member beam and I was chicken to cut a hole large enough to fit the QF through (3") and have access to the QF mounting screws.

The bottom cover is screwed on and also spray foamed in many places to seal holes which made it difficult to remove. In particular, across the front and around the holding tank drain pipes it looked like the cover was mounted to the frame as the first step in building the TT and anytime they needed a hole, they just cut one and foamed it in to seal it. If someone who has removed the cover could explain how they got it off from around the drain pipes and dump valve control rods, that would be great.

Once I finish the job this weekend, I'll post photos of yet another QF install to the mods gallery.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its in his sig ...a 23RS.......oops on edit









I just bumped someone elses install up for ya


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I installed one in my 27RSDS this past weekend. The hardest part of the job is putting the belly cover back up. I enlarged a hole in the crossmember just alittle and was able to mount the QF directly across from the sensors and outlet. The install took about 30 mins but it took me a hour to get to the tank. After the sealant had set up (24 hours) and I tested for leaks, it took about 2.5 hours to put the cover back up. The problem was the front of the cover was screwed DOWN from above and when I put the cover back up the holes didn't match up.

And after it was all done and I gave the tank a good flush, the stuff that came out was really bad....

If you have any mechanical skills it is a job that you can do, just take you time and have a few beers!!!!

Gary


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Its in his sig ...a 23RS
> 
> I just bumped someone elses install up for ya
> [snapback]107170[/snapback]​


Actually I have a 26RS. The 23RS is the person that posted after me..

Kosin Trouble


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its actually not that hard if you are even a little handy. If you need more info after reading the other 2 , let me know, yours should be the same as mine was. PdxDoug has a few pics posted also.

John


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Its actually not that hard if you are even a little handy. If you need more info after reading the other 2 , let me know, yours should be the same as mine was. PdxDoug has a few pics posted also.
> 
> John
> [snapback]107175[/snapback]​


Nope those two are PERFECT! thanks, infact will probably put one on the grey water as well, while I am under there, like the other post said.

Thanks again
Kosin Trouble


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

QF installed on a 28BHS. Very simple:


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kosin Trouble,

As the others have said, technically the install is not hard. Physically it is a P.I.T.A.!
If the tank is virgin, there is no way I would pay anyone 'a few hundred dollars'. If the tank has been used...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I did mine a few weeks ago. On the 25RSS you can't get to the other side of the censor. The front of the underbelly was screwed in from the inside top. I scraped the hell out of my arms to get her in. Got her Done tho. had to cut a small hole to get my arm in.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Join the ranks...it is one of the best mods you can do.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like others have said real simple just a pain in the butt
But you won't regret it best mod I ever did









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I did mine as well. Takes anywhere from 2-3hrs. It is pretty straight forward mod. It is just a pain because you are on your back for most of the time. The water connection location is up to you. I made a hole in the Outback and added a city water connection. It saves me bending over and reaching under to get to the connection.

This mod you will not regret.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

KosinTrouble,

I installed a Tornado Flush, the loud, whirring brother to the mild-mannered Quickie, in our 26RS. I have several pictures posted in my gallery of the install.

On the 26, I found it easier to drop a portion of the belly on the camper door side. If you try to do it on the dump valve side, you have propane plumbing that makes it extremely difficult from that side. If you drop the belly on the steps side from the front wheel up almost to the front, you can easily access the black tank directly behind the steps.

1. Remove belly screws from front wheel to about 2 ft. from front of trailer.
2. Remove about 3 belly screws and the screws holding the dump pipe bracket to give you some light to work with on the other side.
3. Remove the propane piping bracket and unscrew the connection to the outside stove so it will hang down while working.
4. You now should have enough working room underneath the steps to reach in and drill into your black tank. Cut a hole as close to the top as you can since it recesses up into the frame somewhat.
5. Silicone it up well and install; you don't need the offset wedge. Keep the belly down for 24 hours while the silicone cures. Make sure the dump valve is open also to allow curing from the inside.
6. Cut an access whole through the belly on the dump valve side just big enough for the hose and fish the male end of the connector hose into the belly. Go to the steps side, and using your awning hook pole (a truly multitasking tool!), grab the hose and pull it across and connect it to your Quickie flush.
7. Turn on the water and check for leaks. And if you can, fill the black tank with water and check for leaks around the fitting.
8. If all is well, put the belly back on and find a mounting site on the dump valve side that satisfies you and mount the connection port.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

GoVols said:


> KosinTrouble,
> 
> I installed a Tornado Flush, the loud, whirring brother to the mild-mannered Quickie, in our 26RS. I have several pictures posted in my gallery of the install.
> 
> ...


Awsome thanks for the steps. I am sure my wife will be out with her camera taking pictures of me... I will be sure to black spot any pictures that show to much plumber crack. If I get my fat arse caught, well I just wont say anything. ROFL!

I will probably call in the out-law (father inlaw) to help out, get him to do the drilling into the tank









Kosin Trouble


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Did you drop the whole rear of the underbelly or just that side? Also is the Black Tank lever mounted or did it just lower with the underbelly? I have the 28 BHS and am thinking about installing the Tornado just scared about the underbelly


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My tank was midway between the rear axle and the rear of the trailer. I dropped the belly from the rear axle to the rear corner and then 2 at the rear. I also needed to remove one stabilizer to drop the corner. This gave me enough room to lay in and on the belly to reach the tank. Be careful when putting back up. The screws directly under the tanks are shorter so as not to put a hole in a tank. 
When putting the belly back up, I layed under the trailer with my shoulders under the screw I was installing. Starting from the axle using my knees to lift the belly up and installing one screw at a time with cordless drill.

John


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I put one in our 26RS and dropped only a section of the underbelly. Another thing I did was cut an access door to be able to tighten the hoses on occasion. I had the dealer install one on our new 28RSDS but that was only because I was being lazy. Not very hard to install.

KB


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the info on this. I am going to put mine in my 2003 26RS very soon.


----------

